# Please Bring Back The App



## Cattypus1 (Apr 28, 2015)

I access the forum primarily from my iPad.  The app was relatively easy to use and took me right where I wanted to be.  Now I need to log in every single time sometimes multiple times in one session and the page times out when scrolling and the entire site really is a pain to use.  I thought with a little time I could get used to it but I'm on less and less and considering not renewing more and more.  I am not enjoying the experience.


----------



## PinkyPromise (Apr 28, 2015)

I agree. I can't post pictures from my iPad either.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Apr 28, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I access the forum primarily from my iPad.  The app was relatively easy to use and took me right where I wanted to be.  Now I need to log in every single time sometimes multiple times in one session and the page times out when scrolling and the entire site really is a pain to use.  I thought with a little time I could get used to it but I'm on less and less and considering not renewing more and more.  I am not enjoying the experience.



There's a solution for that problem w getting logged out.   It's in a thread in OT about the new look (or similar title). A search for 'safari' should pull it up.  It's something about the security settings in that browser.


----------



## havilland (May 1, 2015)

I miss the app too.  It was so much easier to navigate from a phone or iPad.


----------



## PatDM'T (May 5, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I access the forum primarily from my iPad.  The app was relatively easy to use and took me right where I wanted to be.  Now I need to log in every single time sometimes multiple times in one session and the page times out when scrolling and the entire site really is a pain to use.  I thought with a little time I could get used to it but I'm on less and less and considering not renewing more and more.  I am not enjoying the experience.



I ain't an Apple product user
So dunno if the issue you having is exclusive to i-products

Do the need to login again happen
Even when you check the box to stay logged in?


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 5, 2015)

PatDM'T said:


> I ain't an Apple product user
> So dunno if the issue you having is exclusive to i-products
> 
> Do the need to login again happen
> Even when you check the box to stay logged in?


Yes, but only on my iPad.  It doesn't happen on my iPhone though.  Even with the login issue not an issue, the experience is less than desirable as compared to my previous experience with the app.


----------



## Supervixen (May 6, 2015)

I don't log in nearly as much without the app. Please bring it back!


----------



## CrissieD (May 19, 2015)

Is the app ever coming back? I barely ever log on with out it


----------



## BostonMaria (May 19, 2015)

prettyinpurple said:


> There's a solution for that problem w getting logged out.   It's in a thread in OT about the new look (or similar title). A search for 'safari' should pull it up.  It's something about the security settings in that browser.



I figured out how to stay logged in, but I'm still unable to post pictures from my ipad or iphone. Its just not the same without the app. I hardly log in anymore. My family is happy LOL


----------



## dimopoulos (May 20, 2015)

Ladies,

It's not up to us. There isn't a single app worth looking at at this moment. We used Tapatalk a few years ago and paid 1,500 a year for our app. Although our app was supposed to get updates when there were crashes on new devices etc. the developers refused to update it wanting us to pay for every hour they spend updating it. Later on we found ForumRunner, installed it and that worked great. The core developer even added the thank you modification for us.

When ForumRunner was purchased by Internet Brands, that project went south quickly. Our app was branded (basically ForumRunner for LHCF) but we never saw an update for over a year and members were complaining understandably. I never got any updates, even a promise date on when we will get any so we went the safe route, letting the forum work as a mobile platform which it does due to its design.

Since we upgraded I contacted ForumRunner again numerous times (my ticket has been open for more than 2 months now) asking them to remove the branded application we had from the setup screens so that we can install the ForumRunner application.

I live in hope I guess....


----------

